# Checking for stolen Cartier



## ilprl1 (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello. I am new to this forum and have a question.

How can I check if the Cartier Roadster I am going to buy is not stolen? i am buying from an unknown source and just want to check.

Thank you


----------



## surfingbuddhist (Sep 25, 2008)

1. if the price is "too good to be true" then its probably stolen.

2. if its being sold without papers/boxes I'd be suspicious.

Other than that, it's up to you to get references on the seller.


----------

